# Transducer Upgrade..is it worth it?



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a HDS Gen2 with a P79 shoot thru hull transducer. Would I see much of an improvement by going with a thru hull transducer? Seeing that I will only be in 50ft or less water. Just wanting some imput from guys that know more about them then me.


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are going to be in 50ft or shallower water, you don't need to get an actual in hull transducer. Shoot thru the hull makes you lose some sensitivity because it is going through the fiberglass, but not enough for it to be a problem. If you were using a shoot thru hull transducer in 300' of water or so, I would reccomend an actual in hull transducer. Also, are you wanting to get a transducer that gives you good returns while on plane, or just better returns in general? If you aren't getting clear returns or good returns with a P79 transducer, it might be epoxied on a spot that doesn't filter returns or interference well.

Keith


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea, what he said. you might need to manualy turn your gain up just alittle if its not picking up like it should. i have used shoot throughs before and never had any real problems. if you have a good seal with no bubbles under it then it should work just fine.
sherman


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. My P79 is working just fine, was just wondering if it would be beneficial to upgrade. Think I will stay with P79.

Thanks
Larry

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

